# best handheld video game



## Scott (Sep 24, 2007)

In terms of quality, what is the best handheld video game (like PSP)? Thanks


----------



## ANT (Sep 24, 2007)

I heard that x-box is coming out with a handheld ... (a friend of mine told me) ... don't know when ... I have a PSP, enjoy it ... multifunctional ... (movies, music, internet access, mp3 player ... and of course .. video games). My son has a Nintendo DS ... I haven't played it ... but it does look cool ... my teenage boys have fun on it too!
I don't know if this helped ... just my 2 cents


----------



## tellville (Sep 24, 2007)

Are you looking for a game or system? 

The Nintendo DS is by far the best handheld on the market. The PSP may have technical advantages over the DS, but that's about it. The DS wins hands down on portability, ingenuity, software (many more people are making games for DS then the dying PSP), and just plain quality of games as well. On top of that, the DS plays old Gameboy Advanced games as well. 

As for the best handheld game ever? That's a tough one! If you were basing it on sales, then Pokemon is probably the best, though I've never really gotten into Pokemon (it's not a bad game, just never held my interest for long). I like RPG's, and I have the first 6 final fantasies on my DS and play them all the time. For me, those are by far the best games on the DS.

Anyway, that's my


----------



## Gryphonette (Sep 24, 2007)

Nintendo DS Lite. LOVE mine.

I've several games, but the one I play over and over is Zookeeper.

The Mario 3 (or whatever it's called) is excellent, too, although I got stuck toward the end and finally gave up. Some things require youth.


----------



## tellville (Sep 24, 2007)

Gryphonette said:


> Nintendo DS Lite. LOVE mine.
> 
> I've several games, but the one I play over and over is Zookeeper.
> 
> The Mario 3 (or whatever it's called) is excellent, too, although I got stuck toward the end and finally gave up. Some things require youth.



Sorry, I should have clarified: DS Lite. Don't buy an old DS if you can help it, the Lite version is the version you want. 

Mario 3 is awesome! Never played Zookeeper though, what is it like?


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a PSP running hacked firmware, and really love it. At the moment I use it mostly to read PDFs on the way to work, and emulate SNES games I used to play as a kid. 

My order of preference is thus:

1. PSP with 3.x OEC Firmware
2. DS Lite
3. Plain old PSP 
4. Mobile phone (Java Tennis!)


----------



## Gryphonette (Sep 24, 2007)

It's one of those matching-blocks games; one can play timed (6 minutes), or by "capturing" the various animals by 100's, or there's a quest game (try to do this....try not to do that, etc.), plus just the straight-up version.

I love games like that. ;^)


----------



## reformedman (Sep 24, 2007)

my kids have ds lite with a slew of mario games. They believe it's the best over all.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 24, 2007)

DS Lite! For all the reasons listed.


----------



## Scott (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## Scott (Sep 26, 2007)

Aside from Zookeeper, what are people's favorite games on DS and PSP?


----------

